# My little 'Fro Daddy'



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Hi everyone!

I need help with my little Fro Daddy Tito Patito... Tito has fine _and_ curly hair. I condition him tons, and use lots of leave in coat handler which helps keep it from getting really dried out. Unfortunately I cannot tame the Fro. After I bathe him I try to blow dry his hair straight like you would do with people hair, but it still doesnt really get that straight closer to his skin. Like you can fully see the 'perm' action still. Then, if he runs around his hair goes back to looking like crazy Albert Einstein, mustache and all. His hair doesnt have a lot of breakage/split ends (that I can tell) on his body, the parts where there are some issues are around his face because we have been working with him on figuring out food allergies. I am wondering if anyone has any product tips for this frizzy/curlyness? I have leave in coat handler, and I got some pet silk to try to weigh it down, but I am wondering if anyone has some insight on this type of hair. I know coat is not supposed to be the most important thing while showing but it sure seems like it is.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

One thing I learned from the Maltese show people Estrella is that too much conditioner may be causing the excess body. Also when you blow dry, pull the coat straight, not just brush. Keep the rest of the body that you aren't working on covered with a towel. One product that works really nice is Garnier Fructis "Sleek and Shine" - it's probably very similar to Pet Silk except for people. Remember that different Havanese have different coats and they don't all have to be "straight" - a waviness is okay. If you feel really desperate you can try a hot iron hair straightener - just use the pet silk or Sleek and Shine before you iron. I do this to my Maltese who has a poodle coat.

Also Tito is still a puppy and I can remember a lot more curly coat on a puppy than an adult.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm hoping that some of the grooming mavens on this Forum will offer some wise words to help you (THAT is said in all seriousness...some of these people are PHENOMENAL when it comes to grooming their sweeties!)

But I've gotta' tell you...without seeing a picture of Tito, the visual is PRICELESS! ound:

He sounds SO, SO cute!


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

I wanna see the Fro-Daddy!!! LMBO!


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Yes, we need photos.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Estrella, Tito is a doll and yes, he has a bit of a wild coat out there, but remember that you can't use the straigtening iron in the ring (and it may damage his fine hair anyway). I don't know of any products that will weigh down his coat without giving it a greasy look or taking away from the rest of the good things he does have.

There was a bitch in the ring about two years ago that had a coat even wilder than Tito's and it didn't stop her from finishing fast either. Her handler may have some tips for you if you're interested. I can try to help connect you if you'd like.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

*Fro tastic*

Ok here is my little man...
















Let me know what you think =)


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm not kidding... is really how his hair looks when he gets going for the day. No brushing or anything. Just the crazyness.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

ound:ound:


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

He *DEFINITELY* has a WAY cuter nose than Albert! ound:ound:

Seriously, your sweetie is adorable!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Hahahaha! He is so cute I wouldn't change a thing!! How old is he? He looks like he still has a puppy coat. I just want to squeeze that cute little fro daddy. 

I know, it you are trying to show, it's a problem. I'm a newbie, so all I can suggest is some detangler. I have also been using Aveeno Skin Relief Body Wash (Fragrance Free) on Jackson which makes his fur so silky that he doesn't need a conditioner. I'm sure someone will have a professional suggestion.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Well, I for one LOVE his cute little fro!


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

He's so unique! awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Estrella, I think he looks just fine. The hair grows on top helping to weight it down. That's just puppy with a wavy coat. Like Kimberly said, there was a dog with a lot more craziness that finished pretty quickly.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

OMG that kid is adorable. Let it fro, let it fro, let it fro!!!!:whoo:


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Here is a shot of the 'sexy' look he gave us with his fro









ound:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Estrella I love the 'fro!!! :laugh:


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

:laugh: I don't have any suggestions, just wanted to chime in that he is adorable! Love the Einstein look and the sexy look too!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

OMG Estrella, he really does look like Albert, only much better looking! ound:


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Redorr said:


> OMG that kid is adorable. Let it fro, let it fro, let it fro!!!!:whoo:


ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

ound:ound:ound:

I love it! He's adorable. The 'fro adds character


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

What a cutie patootie!! I love the Fro, but I feel your pain! Rufus gets the waves like Tito at the side of this nose. I would love it straightened there, but I don't feel comfy aiming the dryer right at his face! Good luck getting Tito's do figured out! They are all unique and Tito is a doll!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I love his look - especially the sexy look - who could resist that face? You may need to change his name to Tito Alberto though.....


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi has a fro all over his body, but not his head.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

I just thought I'd let you all know about a great new product I tried on my curly coated Maltese - it's called Plush Puppy Swishy Coat. It relaxes the curl (nothing bad, just a temporary final rinse). OMG - he blew dry as straight as if I'd flat ironed him. No more curly butt! You only need a teaspoon in a cup of water for the whole body, so if you can share your purchase with someone it makes the most sense since the container has a lot in it. It's designed for breeds that need flowing coats and you can add some conditioner to the final rinse if you need a flat, flowing coat.

Interesting Update: I just tried it on MeMe since she's got some chest waves that I don't like. And it hardly made a difference in her hair at all. I did notice that it "bulked" her up a bit which is a good thing because she's small. But I didn't add a heavy Plush Puppy conditioner - just a bit of Coat Handler leave-in conditioner.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I have Plush Puppy shampoo, conditioner and Swishy Coat. I liked them, but not as much as Isle of Dog products. I'll have to try the Swishy Coat again and see what happens.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

..He is adorable just the way he is! FRO-kidding!ound:


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Has anyone tried the Isle of Dogs Straighten product? I just got into IOD and I love what it does for Tito's hair.


----------



## wannabe (Feb 3, 2008)

I was just wondering if anyone has tried the blowdryers that are also straightening tools. It looks like a flat iron but dries as it straightens?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I use Isle of Dog for Kodi and Shelby. I have used other products also, but like IOD the best. I have posted it before, but have found that it seems to keep them cleaner, longer. Or at least looking that way. And their hair stays very soft. I love it. I use the Evening Primrose shampoo/cond.


----------

